# [Sammelthread] Kostenlose Spiele



## d00mfreak (24. November 2007)

Da es doch einige gute Spiele gibt, für die man nicht bzw. nicht mehr bezahlen muss, mach ich mal nen Sammelthread mit einer Liste auf. Alle sind eingeladen, selber Vorschläge zu bringen, ich werd sie ab und an eineditieren. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass nur legale Links gepostet werden 
*
Egoshooter:*

*Cube*: Freeware-Egoshooter
*OpenArena*: MP-Shooter auf Basis der Q3-Engine
*Tremulous*: MP-Shooter mit Q3-Engine, Menschen vs. Aliens, asymetrische Teams
*World of Padman*: "Liebling, ich habe die Kinder geschurmpft" als Egoshooter 
*Hidden & Dangerous*: Taktikshooter im WW2
*Area 51*: Egoshooter, der in der namensgebenden Militärbasis spielt.
*Urban Terror*: Egoshooter,  Counterstrike-ähnlich
*XreaL*: Shooter basierend auf einer aufgemotzten Q3-Engine, noch in der Alpha
*Far Cry**: Ballern im Paradies
*Tom  Clancy's Ghost Recon **: Taktikshooter
*America's Army*: Werbespiel der US-Army
*Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*: Klassenbasierter WW2-Shooter mit Q3-Engine
*Warsow*: Schneller Shooter mit Comic-Look, Q2-Engine.
*War Rock*: Battlefield-ähnlicher MP-Shooter
*F.E.A.R. Combat*: MP-Part der Vollversion
*Action:
*

*Full Spectrum Warrior*: Taktikspiel, in dem man eine Einheit Marines kommandiert.
*Savage - The Battle for Newerth*: Action-Strategie-Mix, Aliens vs. Menschen
*GTA 1*: Kennt eh jeder 
*GTA 2*: das ebenso
*Red Baron 3D*: Flugsimulator mit dem WW1 als Hintergrund
*The Babylon Project*: Weltraumshooter basierend auf dem Babylon 5-Plot
*Strategie:
*

*Rise and Fall*: RTS in der Antike
*Command &Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot*: Amis vs. Russen
*S.W.I.N.E*: Echtzeitstrategiespiel
*Railroad Tycoon*: Wirtschaftsimulation
*Wild Metal*: Strategiespiel
*Command & Conquer 95*: Das RTS, das ein ganzes Genre etabliert hat.
*Battle for Wesnoth*: Rundenstrategie in einem mittelalterlichen Fantasyuniversum
*Widelands*: Siedler2-Klon
*Freeciv*: Civilization-Klon
*(MMO)RPGs:*

*Regnum*: Kostenloses MMORPG
*Silkroad Online*: Kostenloses MMORPG, fernöstliches Setting
*Last Chaos*: MMORPG, Kostenlos
*Metin 2*: Kostenloses MMORPG, fernöstliches Setting
*Adventure:
*

*Dirty Split*: Adventure mit Comic-Grafik
*Zak McKracken*: Point & Click -Adventure
*Prince of Persia: Sands of Time**: Schwertkämpfe und akrobatische Einlagen.
*Sam & Max: Abe Lincoln must die*: Ein Adventure mit einem für ihren schwarzen Humor bekannten Duo, bestehend aus Hund und Hase
*Rennspiele:
*

*BMW M3 Challenge*: Name ist selbsterklärend
*Trackmania Nations*: Stuntracer mit Editor
*Trackmania  Nations Forever*: Nachfolger von Trackmania Nations
*Arcade:
*

*Plasma Pong*: Pong-Klon, bei dem die Flugrichtung des Balls durch Flüssigkeiten beeinflusst wird.
*Torus Trooper*: Ein schneller Wireframe-Highspeed-Shooter
*Sonstiges:
*

*Frets on Fire*: Guitar Hero-Klon für den PC, die Tastatur dient als Gitarre . In diesem Download befinden sich nur 3 Songs, mehr gibts hier.
*Rayman raving Rabbits**: Minispielsammlung
*Narbacular Drop*: Studentenprojekt mit dem selben Prinzip wie HL2: Portal
*Diese Spiele benötigen eine Registrierung bei Ubi.com. Da diese Angebote nur für US-Bürger gedacht sind, sollte man bei der Registrierung die Staaten als Wohnort angeben, und den Account mit einem US-Proxy erstellen.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2007)

Plasma Pong finde ich persönlich ganz witzig. Gibts z.b. bei Chip.de
Leider nicht mehr auf der Originalseite, weil Atari da aufgemuckt hat wegen Pong als Markennamen.

Torus Trooper finde ich auch recht interessant:
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~cs8k-cyu/windows/tt_e.html
Ein Wireframe Highspeed shooter und nebenbei auch ein ganz guter TFT-Test wegen der Hell-Dunkel-Kontraste. Langsame Displays schlieren da. 


PS: Die könnten auch ruhig mal alte Teile von You don't know Jack als Freeware rausgeben, das wäre lustig


----------



## d00mfreak (24. November 2007)

Plasma Pong hab ich ausprobiert, das wird verdammt schwierig, wenn der Ball seine Runden dreht, und man net weiß, wann er aus dem Strudel rauskommt xD

Torus-Trooper scheint bei mehr net zu klappen, ich komme nur in Menü, wo man den Schwierigkeitsgrad auswählen kann, danach gehts irgendwie net weiter. Ka was man hier drücken muss...


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2007)

Äh, ja, nicht Space oder Enter, aber Strg-links geht 
Steht das nicht auch in der readme?

BTW: Bei TT sollte man folgende parameter anhängen beim Start:
-luminosity n  Set the luminous intensity.(n = 0 - 100, default = 0)
-res x y       Set ths screen resolution to (x, y).

also z.B. tt.exe -res 1280 1024 -luminosity 100
(Bei Luminosity würde ich immer 100 nehmen, dann blinkt es blitzt es schön wenn man was trifft. Ansonsten ist es etwas langweilig.)
Mein Rekord liegt übrigens bei Lvl34 im Extreme Schwierigkeitsgrad ganz rechts. Bis dahin hatte ichs mal gezockt. Hat afaik 99 Level.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2007)

Was rein muss: Battle for Wesnoth (www.wesnoth.org). Für Rundenstrategen ein Traum. Und natürlich alle frei verfügbaren Lucas-Arts-Spiele über SCUMM. Von der neueren Sam & Max gibt es auch eine werbefinanzierten For Free.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2007)

Ist Freespace nicht auch frei??


----------



## Adrenalize (25. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist Freespace nicht auch frei??


Ja, genauer gesagt der Sourcdecode von Freespace 2, afaik.
http://scp.indiegames.us/news.php

Z.B. das Fanproject "Battlestar Galatica - Beyond the Red Line" nutzt diese freie Engine.

http://www.fsoinstaller.com/ wäre dann wohl der Installer der Wahl. Muss ich mal testen., hab das originale FS2 damals irgendwie total verpasst.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

das mit FarCry (und wahrscheinlich auch den anderen Ubisofttiteln) klappt nicht mehr. Auch wenn man die Staaten als Heimatland angibt. Die prüfen jetzt wo deine IP herkommt.


----------



## d00mfreak (25. November 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> das mit FarCry (und wahrscheinlich auch den anderen Ubisofttiteln) klappt nicht mehr. Auch wenn man die Staaten als Heimatland angibt. Die prüfen jetzt wo deine IP herkommt.



Hab mal ne Proxy-Liste reineditiert, ka, aber damit müsste es funktionieren. Bei FS muss ich mir aml angucken, wie das funzt.


----------



## Haekksler (4. Dezember 2007)

http://regnum.gamigo.de/

kostenloses Online-MMORPG, is ganz nett


----------



## SilentDemise (6. Dezember 2007)

der service durch ubi.com wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (25. März 2008)

wieso dürfen des nur amis???
so ne sauerei die halten sich wohl für was besseres ----- ja
bei mir gings aber ohne anmeldung und so
boa plasma pong is mal geil
viel besser als far cry und alles andere
einfach killor
wie sau überaus monster mega gechillt und die musik geht auhc voll ab
ubi nsoft kann far cry behalten
obwohl ich schon gerne die englische version mal gezockt hätte


----------



## tobybrueck (1. April 2008)

Last Chaos (MMORPG) ist auch nicht ganz schlecht.
http://lastchaos.gamigo.de/


----------



## ugimen (2. April 2008)

also diese sache mit US/UK ubisoft-gratis spiele war einfach.
man hat sich in englisch regestriert und gut war.
ich hab mir so rayman rabbits runtergeladen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. April 2008)

Plasma Pong ist, mit Max Quali und Partikelanzahl, der reinste LSD Trip


----------



## Ecle (5. April 2008)

Silkroad Online.
Download
Homepage

Kostenloses MMORPG. Mein Freund hat es jahrelang gespielt...


----------



## Player007 (16. April 2008)

Gibt seit heute ne neue Version von Trackmania Nations, nämlich mit der Endung "Forever".

Hier ist der Link: http://www.chip.de/artikel/TrackMania-Nations-Forever_31482974.html

Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. April 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Gibt seit heute ne neue Version von Trackmania Nations, nämlich mit der Endung "Forever".
> 
> Hier ist der Link: http://www.chip.de/artikel/TrackMania-Nations-Forever_31482974.html
> 
> Gruß




funzt das Spiel bei euch einwandfrei? bei mir nicht so wirklich....


----------



## Player007 (16. April 2008)

Die alte Version wollte nicht unter 64Bit korrekt laufen (wollte einen digital signierten Treiber).
Lad es gleich ma runter und gucke ob es jetzt besser läuft.

Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. April 2008)

bei mir funzt das Spiel (TMNF) nicht richtig. nach dem Ladebildschirm bleibe ich in der Vogelperspektive hängen der Sound läuft aber weiter. Oder das gleiche Prob schon während des ladens. 

Gestern ging es dann plötzlich. Heute aber wieder nicht.


----------



## Player007 (17. April 2008)

Bei mir läuft es fehlerfrei.
Hab Vista 64Bit...

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2008)

Zu dem FarCry US-Problem: Ich hab nen Link gefunden :http://www.gamershell.com/download_20867.shtml


----------



## Doc_Evil (21. April 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu dem FarCry US-Problem: Ich hab nen Link gefunden :http://www.gamershell.com/download_20867.shtml


Update:
The promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the game for free. If you are interested in further information on this title, visit the Ubi official website at http://www.ubi.com/


----------



## Player007 (15. Mai 2008)

Hab heute nen neues Gratisgame gefunden:
Geniales Freeware-Spiel: The Babylon Project - CHIP Online

Gruß


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich glaube,man kann nun als Europäer und ohne Registrierung Far Cry herunterladen.Ich hab einfach mal auf der Seite rugmeschaut und zum Spaß nen Mirror ausgewählt und dann war der Download schon bereit und das Browserfenster zum Speichern erschien,also wie bei einem ganz normalen DL.Habe leider nur DSL Light


----------



## Desmo (19. Mai 2008)

Mich wundert das hier Zak McKracken noch nicht erwähnt wurde.
Von deutschen Fans des ersten Teil´s wurde eine wie ich finde recht gelungene Fortsetzung progammiert. Witzig und knifflig! Zak McKracken - Between Time and Space - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## robin (19. Mai 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Also ich glaube,man kann nun als Europäer und ohne Registrierung Far Cry herunterladen.Ich hab einfach mal auf der Seite rugmeschaut und zum Spaß nen Mirror ausgewählt und dann war der Download schon bereit und das Browserfenster zum Speichern erschien,also wie bei einem ganz normalen DL.Habe leider nur DSL Light



das kannst du wirklich, sehr schön. Endlich kann ich das Spiel mir auch mal anschauen, aber 2 1/2 Stunden sind viel zu wenig für so ein ausgezeichnetes Spiel. Was zu seiner Zeit mit Preisen nur überschüttet wurde.

Bei mir bricht der Download einfach ab?


----------



## Player007 (8. Juli 2008)

Hab grad nen neues Gratis Game gefunden:
News - XreaL: Flotter Gratis-Shooter in edler Optik - CHIP Online

XreaL basiert auf einer aufgebohrten Quake 3 Engine und ist ein Multiplayer-Shooter.

Gruß


----------



## Eddy2 (12. Juli 2008)

Es gibt noch von Softnyx:

- GunBound - MMOG, ähnlich wie Worms (Artillery-Prinzip)
- Rakion - MMOG, man besitzt einen Charakter mit dem man Spielen beitritt und TDM spielt (Action)
- ganz neu (weiß aber selber noch nichts davon) WolfTeam, scheint ein FPS ähnlich wie Hidden:Source zu sein, ist aber auch kostenlos

von softnyx kommt ihr auf diese Spiele, Registrierung nötig (Online halt)


----------



## Pffzzhh! (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich spiele auch gerne kostenlose, gute Spiele aus dem Netz.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl davon:

*GridWars*
Ist dem von der Konsole bekanntem Geometry Wars abgeleitet. Ich persoenlich finde diesen Klon sogar besser.
Download: GridWars - Download - CHIP Online

*Gravity Strike*
Ist ebenso ein Klone, in diesem Fall von Gravity Wars. Fliege mit deinem Raumschiff gegen die Schwerkraft und loese Missionen und teilweise witzige Minigames
Download: Gravity Strike - The Multiplayer Gravity Force

*Soldat*
Sicherlich schon vielen bekannt, der Counter Strike 2D Klon. Ist inzwischen immer weiter entwickelt und erfreut sich einer riesigen Multiplayer Gemeinde. Nettes Spiel fuer Zwischendurch auf LAN-Partys
Download: SOLDAT - Homepage of the free 2d multiplayer action game

*Little Fighter 2*
Ein gut gemachtes kleines 2D Kampfspiel. Verschiedene Charaktere mit diversen Spezialtricks laden zum Durch- und Gegeneinanderspielen ein.
Download: Little Fighter 2 Official Homepage

*Continuum*
Multiplayer 2D Raumschiffkampf. Kaempfe mit/gegen hunderte Mitspieler mit einem Raumschiff, welches sich im Spiel immer weiter verbessern laesst. Basiert auf dem Klassiker Subspace.
Download: SubSpaceDownloads.com - Free Online Multiplayer Action Game

Wenn euch diese Spiele gefallen, sagt bescheid, dann stelle ich gerne eine weitere Liste Zusammen.


----------



## wolf7 (12. Juli 2008)

bohr plasmapong ist ja ziemlich krass  irgend wie find ich das Spiel ziemlich geil  bin auf lv 23 gekommen...


----------



## Genius637 (12. Juli 2008)

Hl2 Deathmatch und Hl2 Lost Coast gibts ja auch gratis oder??


----------



## Pffzzhh! (12. Juli 2008)

Nein, diese beiden Spiele sind nicht direkt kostenlos.

HL2 DM kostet ca. 5 Eur.
HL2 LC gibt es nur im Zusammenhang einiger HL Pakete.
Sorry


----------



## d00mfreak (12. Juli 2008)

Afaik gibts die im Bundle mit "Portal: The First Slice" (Portal Demo) für Besitzer von nVidia-Karten umsonst. Zumindest werden sie bei mir in Steam bei "Meine Spiele" angezeigt, obwohl ich da nix dergleichen gekauft habe...


----------



## Mike1 (12. Juli 2008)

*Urban Terror* ist ein freier und kostenlos Ego-Shooter der auf Quake3 basiert und CounterStrike ähnelt. Ich persönlich mag das Spiel ziehmlich, wenn es auch, wie CounterStrike nach einiger Zeit ziehmlich langweilig wird.

Urban Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  #Wiki-Artikel
Urban Terror: News  #Offizielle Website
Urban Terror: Urban Terrorâ„¢ Downloads  #Download


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (12. Juli 2008)

also Far Cry geht auch net unter dem Link wenn du es hast musst du die Login Daten von Ubisoft eingeben und da ist dann wider das Problem das die wissen das du Deutsch bist.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juli 2008)

@ d00mfreak

Im ersten Post meinst du mit "Ghost Recon AW" doch das normale "Ghost Recon"?
AW ist dort nicht verlinkt..


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (12. Juli 2008)

super leute vor kurzen wahr ich auf der suche nach Free games hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Und jetzt seh ich das  danke

hoff ihr akltuallisiert die immer schön


mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2008)

Was Kleines zum Puzzlen für Zwischendurch:
Totem Destroyer | Armor Games


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2008)

kann mir mal einer plz erklären wie das jetzt mit dem us-proxy geht? weil nu hab ich Far Cry gezogen nu muss ich mich ja registrieren. 

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (13. Juli 2008)

Das habe ich oben in dem Post geschrieben das funktioniert nicht weil die deine IP checken und somit bei der registrierung (egal ob du angibst das du aus den United States kommst) immer wissen das du aus Europa kommst und dann bricht die Installation ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Das habe ich oben in dem Post geschrieben das funktioniert nicht weil die deine IP checken und somit bei der registrierung (egal ob du angibst das du aus den United States kommst) immer wissen das du aus Europa kommst und dann bricht die Installation ab.




LOOOL genau deswegen is ja auch der US-Proxy gedacht. Durch den Proxy täuscht du ja eine US-IP vor . Ich weiß bloß nich wie ich das mit dem Proxy mache. 

mfg Fr3@k


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (13. Juli 2008)

Würde auch gerne Wissen wie das geht weil ich kann Far Cry und Prince of Persia auch icht installieren

mfg


----------



## Zweistein (13. Juli 2008)

Far Cry kostet 10 € die wohl jeder haben sollte und da UBI Soft das Spiel nicht für den deutschen / europäischen Markt zum Download frei gibt ist es doch illegal über Proxy. Oder?


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> @ d00mfreak
> 
> Im ersten Post meinst du mit "Ghost Recon AW" doch das normale "Ghost Recon"?
> AW ist dort nicht verlinkt..



Jo, hast Recht. Seit AW raus ist, geriet die alte Serie bei mir in Vergessenheit . Ich besser das mal schnell aus.


----------



## [FL a. D.) Sir Dulli (22. August 2008)

Wurde dieses schon erwähnt!?:

World of Padman

Sehr quer und echt mal lustig!


----------



## MikeLucien (27. August 2008)

Hi,

Zu "(MMO)RPGs:" konnte man noch Metin 2 hinzufuegen


----------



## Lee (4. September 2008)

[FL a. D.) Sir Dulli schrieb:


> Wurde dieses schon erwähnt!?:
> 
> World of Padman
> 
> Sehr quer und echt mal lustig!



Ja WoP ist echt geil


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

ich will keine Spiele ,die mit Steam verschmutzen, haben:

lieber Spiele ohne Steam kaufen, als kostenlose und mit Steam-versaute Spiele zocken


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2008)

Noch ein tolles Adventure ist Dirty Split, ein Krimi mit ganz eigenem Grafikstil und tollem Jazz-Soundtrack.


----------



## winhistory (16. September 2008)

*Gratis Vollversionen im Internet*

Eine Linkliste zu ehemaligen Vollversionen, welche heute LEGAL im Internet zu finden sind. Darf gerne erweitert werden.

Command & Conquer: Tiberiumkonflikt (1996)
WinFuture.de - Command & Conquer der Tiberiumkonflikt - GDI Download (GDI)
WinFuture.de - Command & Conquer der Tiberiumkonflikt - NOD Download (NOD)
WinFuture.de - Command & Conquer der Tiberiumkonflikt - XP Patch Download (XP Patch)

Command & Conquer: Red Alert (1997)
COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT 3

GTA 1 (Action 1997 75 %) / 
GTA 2 (1999 79 %) / 
Wild Metal
Rockstar Classics - Free Downloads

Railrod Tycoon Deluxe (1990)
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/enter...ion/index.html 
http://downloads.2kgames.com/railroa...oad_Tycoon.zip 

Red Baron 3D (1999 78 %):
SpielinfoRed Baron 3D

Savage - The Battle for Newerth (66 % Gamestar)
Vollversion: Savage - The Battle for Newerth - Download - CHIP Online

Starsiege Tribes (Shooter eher Multiplayerlastig, 1999, 77 %)
ftp://ftp.sierra.com/pub/sierra/trib...s_fullgame.exe

S.W.I.N.E. (Strategie 2001: 83 % Gamestar)
Download - SWINE bei freenet.de

Wing Commander Secret Ops (SpinOff zu Prophercy, man braucht Grundpaket, Sprachen und Episoden, sowie Key)
SilbaerWiki : SecretOps (Alle Downloads)
http://hcl.wcrevival.de/keygen_js.html (Ein Keygen)


----------



## Player007 (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei CHIP gibt es heute drei neue Vollversionen zum Runterladen:
Vollversion: Area 51 - Download - CHIP Online

Vollversion: Full Spectrum Warrior - Download - CHIP Online

Vollversion: Rise and Fall - Civilizations at War - Download - CHIP Online

Gruß


----------



## kays (2. Oktober 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Bei CHIP gibt es heute drei neue Vollversionen zum Runterladen:
> Vollversion: Area 51 - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Vollversion: Full Spectrum Warrior - Download - CHIP Online
> ...



1000 Dank für die Info, wollt mir vor einer Woche Area 51 noch kaufen hab es dann aber doch sein lassen (was für ein Glück).

Jetzt könnt ich nur heulen das ich zur zeit keinen Rechner habe und hier auf den Lappi meiner Freundin rumhämmern muß

Achja jetzt ne Runde Area51 wäre gut...hat jemend bißchen Mitleid übrig ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne kleine Anmerkung zum Startposting: Chris Sawyers Transport Tycoon ist nicht das gleiche wie Sid Meiers Railroad Tycoon.
-es macht mehr Spaß
-es bietet bessere Grafik
-mehr Möglichkeiten
-ist gut zu steuern
-nicht legal downloadbar
-und nicht hinter dem Link im Startposting


----------



## combu (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde *Baphomets Fluch 2.5* sollte auf der Liste der kostenlosen Adventures nicht fehlen 

http://www.baphometsfluch25.de/


----------



## d00mfreak (18. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Anmerkung zum Startposting: Chris Sawyers Transport Tycoon ist nicht das gleiche wie Sid Meiers Railroad Tycoon.
> -es macht mehr Spaß
> -es bietet bessere Grafik
> -mehr Möglichkeiten
> ...



*hust* Nobody is perfect


----------



## kays (18. Oktober 2008)

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich Area 51 oder Full Spectrum Warrior zu einer Deutschen Sprachausgabe überreden kann ? Gibt es da irgend einen Patch für ? hab bis jetzt noch nix gefunden.

grüße kays


----------



## kays (20. Oktober 2008)

Habs hinbekommen, man muss einfach nur German in die LangConfig schreiben.


----------



## Amigo (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo wollte auch mal was posten...

Digital Paint 2 - Paintball

http://digitalpaint.planetquake.gamespy.com/files/

Macht echt fun...hab das früher teils Nächtelang gezockt


----------



## rancer (28. Oktober 2008)

Noch zwei MMORPGs:

4 Stroy

4Story - Three Kingdoms & One Hero

und Cabal (falls es noch nicht genannt wurde)

CABAL Online - The Revolution Of Action


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

Na ja weder Far Cry noch GRAW laufen weil die ubisoft aktion irgendwie nicht mehr gilt und diese uralt gammel spiele will auch keiner der ein halbwegs modernen computer spielen wozu des uralte tiberium zocken wenns das neue gibt wozu das uralt red alert zocken wenns doch red alert 3 gibt wozu gta 1 drecks gammel müll zocken wenns das übelgeile gta 4 gibt why???


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2008)

Für viele sind das sind keine "uralten Gammelspiele" sondern zeitlos gute Klassiker, aber ich kann wohl getrost davon aus gehen dass du noch gar nicht krabbeln, geschweige denn daddeln konntest als selbige aktuell waren und du somit keine Ahnung hast wovon du sprichst  .


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Na ja weder Far Cry noch GRAW laufen weil die ubisoft aktion irgendwie nicht mehr gilt und diese uralt gammel spiele will auch keiner der ein halbwegs modernen computer spielen wozu des uralte tiberium zocken wenns das neue gibt wozu das uralt red alert zocken wenns doch red alert 3 gibt wozu gta 1 drecks gammel müll zocken wenns das übelgeile gta 4 gibt why???



Weil du als Unbeteiliger in diesen sachen wohl keine Ahnung von der Materie hast und wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Fresse halten.


----------



## kays (3. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Weil du als Unbeteiliger in diesen sachen wohl keine Ahnung von der Materie hast und wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Fresse halten.



DITO...

Da gibt es schon mal was für lau und trotzdem wird immer wieder gemeckert, zum kotzen sowas


----------



## Schlizor (21. Januar 2009)

Hiho, ich habe ein kostenfreies Browsergame im Web gesehen.

Schaut selbst

Pennergame

Gruß

Schlizor


----------



## Pffzzhh! (21. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> weil du als unbeteiliger in diesen sachen wohl keine ahnung von der materie hast und wenn man keine ahnung hat: Fresse halten.


x2 !!!


----------



## MikeLucien (21. Januar 2009)

Hab noch was lustiges: UltraStar Deluxe, Singstar auf'm Pc. Mach richtig Spass.
Man muss sich leider nur die Lieder (vids) runterladen...


----------



## Jason22 (28. Januar 2009)

@Schlizor
Seit wann darf man hier Ref ID Links reinstellen?

Jason22


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Februar 2009)

Ein Teil der Ubisoft Ad-Supported Games laufen noch. Der FarCry Download über den britischen Gamershell-Server ist z.B. noch möglich. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob auch das Spiel an sich ohne Probleme installierbar & spielbar ist.

Im Übrigen meine ich das es in diesem Programm auch noch ein Prince of Persia gab.


----------



## potzblitz (4. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für viele sind das sind keine "uralten Gammelspiele" sondern zeitlos gute Klassiker, aber ich kann wohl getrost davon aus gehen dass du noch gar nicht krabbeln, geschweige denn daddeln konntest als selbige aktuell waren und du somit keine Ahnung hast wovon du sprichst  .



Dito
Hab mir erst letzte Woche Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection für die PS3 geholt, da kommen alte Zeiten wieder hoch 

@pcp-brattcoxx Mußte man da nicht einen Code oder so anfordern, hatte es damals auch verpaßt und dann später einmal bei Gamershell gezogen und da war irgendetwas mit Codeeingabe oder so...


----------



## Southkenny (9. März 2009)

Kostenloses Mmorpg im Anime Stil: Flyff
Die Seite ist: de.flyff.gpotato.eu
Wenn mans mit Freunden spielt machts eig noch Spaß aber allein nicht so.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2009)

TheHunter sollte auch mit dazu. 

The Hunter - The most realistic hunting game online


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

Heyho, Was ich noch empfehln kann is Navyfield.. so eine art schiffeversenken mit großer community (aber anders als normales schiffeversenken)


Navyfield - Official European Site

und was ich auchnoch empfehlen kannis fiesta online... hat ne lustige comicgrafik (hab auch noch nen acc für das spiel abzugeben schreibt mich an) 
Fiesta Online - Die offizielle deutsche Seite zu Fiesta Online | Kostenloses Online Rollenspiel, Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

hier auch mal was für leute die gerne was zum knobeln haben 

man kann mit erarbeiteten Passwörtern dann acuh direkt weiter "oben" einsteigen

mfg Klemens

Never Ending Level Game - http://www.levelgame.net


----------



## Kane587 (19. März 2009)

Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst ist ein Online Spiel von SEGA. Es ist eine Fortsetzung/Überarbeitung der recht bekannten und beliebten Konsolenversionen Phantasy Star Online V 1&2, welche für Dreamcast und Gamecube erschienen.

Seitdem SEGA die Offiziellen Server nicht mehr betreibt, kann man es Kostenlos auf Privaten Servern Spielen.
Die vermutlich größten und mit ca. 400-600 Spielern meist besuchten Server werden von http://www.schtserv.com betrieben. Man muss sich dort lediglich anmelden und das Spiel herunterladen, schon kann es Losgehen.

Seid ende 2008 vergrößert sich dort der Anteil Deutschsprachiger Spieler wieder deutlich, da wir uns entschlossen haben, eine kleine Community dafür zu Gründen. Unter http://www.UrKraft-PSOBB.de.gg können sich auch Leute die kein Englisch sprechen Informieren.


----------



## rzrcop (9. April 2009)

also welche ich eig noch ganz lustig finde sind

Hurrican (Jump n Run, auch für 2 Spieler)

Poke 53280


und Armagetron (Motorrad Rennspiel, bei dem man eine "Wand" hinter sich herzieht, wie im Film "Tron"...für bis zu 4 Spieler)

Armagetron Advanced - Download - CHIP Online



Edit: und nebenbei funzt der Link von S.W.I.N.E nicht mehr

der is beser 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-S.W.I.N.E_18067304.html


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. April 2009)

Archlord finde ich hat es auch verdient^^
Download Archlord - Software zum Download

greetz


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis Vollversionen im Internet*



winhistory schrieb:


> Command & Conquer: Red Alert (1997)
> COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT 3


 
eventuell bin ich einfach zu blöd dazu aber ich find auf dieser unübersichtlichen seite einfach den downloadlink nich  könnt ihr mir bitte mal helfen?


----------



## Progs-ID (12. April 2009)

Teewords sollte auf jeden Fall auch in die Liste. 
Teeworlds


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis Vollversionen im Internet*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> eventuell bin ich einfach zu blöd dazu aber ich find auf dieser unübersichtlichen seite einfach den downloadlink nich  könnt ihr mir bitte mal helfen?


 
Hat sh erledigt, ich habs


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Mai 2009)

*S.W.I.N.E*: Echtzeitstrategiespiel

Geht nicht mehr


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

Runes of Magic   

Startseite - Runes of Magic


----------



## feivel (29. Juni 2009)

jetzt auch battlefield heroes


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

@ Threadersteller: Bitte Updaten!


----------



## Mentos.DE (7. Juli 2009)

OPERATION7 EUROPE : Realistic Online MMOFPS Game
Recht netter, motivierender Onlineshooter mit Levelsystem, Equipmentupgrades etc.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass man bei Battlefield Heroes garnicht selber auswählen darf, auf welchen Server man geht oder soetwas in der Art.
Paar Kumpels und ich wollten das aber mal auf ner LAN gegeneinander Zocken, aber das würde ja dann nicht funzen. Weiß einer da was genaues? (Habs nicht installiert)


----------



## Webstyler (8. August 2009)

Es gibt jede MEnge Free Games in allen Variationen, um das ganze hier übersichtlicher zu amchen müsste sich einer Darum kümmern eine Liste aktuell zu halten , was aber nicht so einfach ist.

Ich selber zocke Perfect World ein mmorpg im 3D Style.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Phil_5 (8. August 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass man bei Battlefield Heroes garnicht selber auswählen darf, auf welchen Server man geht oder soetwas in der Art.
> Paar Kumpels und ich wollten das aber mal auf ner LAN gegeneinander Zocken, aber das würde ja dann nicht funzen. Weiß einer da was genaues? (Habs nicht installiert)



Das stimmt teilweise:

Wenn du auf "Play now" klickst wird automatisch ein Server für dich gesucht.

Wenn man mit jemanden zusammenspielen will, gibts folgende 2 Möglichkeiten:

1; Server bookmarken -> dan kannste den joinen
2; Man kann auch den Nick eines Spielers eingeben mit dem man zusammenspielen will, dan kommste auf den Server (wenn noch Slots frei sind) wo dein Kumpel zockt.


----------



## Argead (22. Oktober 2009)

Nexuiz - Home - A free open-source fast paced first person shooter (FPS) for Windows, Linux and OSX

Opensource FPS (Multiplayer) auf Quake-Basis. Ist ganz lustig. Hat eine recht schnelle Physik, das kommt aber auch auf den Server an auf dem man spielt. Da es Opensource ist, kann man da sehr viel einstellen. Es gibt auc verschieden Modi z.B. mit normalen Waffen, mit nur einer Waffe die aber bei einem Treffer tötet (minsta), mit hook (oft zusammen mit minsta, da es die Spielgeschwindigkeit sehr erhöht)

Ich finde es eine willkomene Abwechslung zu "normalen" Egoshootern.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

seit neuestem death rally


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> seit neuestem death rally



Link?


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

na klar..sry
Remedy Entertainment - Death Rally


----------



## burns (23. Oktober 2009)

Death Rally .. das hatte ich schon ganz wieder vergessen bevors heute auf PCGH sah! Damals nur als Shareware gehabt und sehr gern gespielt.

Heute wieder reingeschaut, und man findet nicht nur den Duke, sondern eigentlich auch den Vater vom ur-GTA wieder! 
Fiel mir damals nie auf, wahrscheinlich weils GTA da noch nicht gab, aber immerhin .... spitzen Download!


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (25. Oktober 2009)

Combat Arms
combatarms.nexon.net
Ist n echt gutes spiel


----------



## Carvahall (5. November 2009)

Audiosurf is auch geil


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2009)

Aber nicht gratis  .


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2009)

wer auf so was steht und wem Hi.end Grafik 
nicht so wichtig ist und etwas Kult mag , der lädt sich das 
runter ....

Pics..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel Download: Wing Commander - Privateer Gemini Gold  320 MB



in einer Neuen Freewar. 

OS: von Win 98  bis einschließlich  Win 7
Mac OS und Linux ...

viel Spaß


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Dezember 2009)

combat arms is auch cool : Combat Arms - Online FPS Action


----------



## RedBrain (21. Februar 2010)

C&C Tiberian Sun

Quelle: Command & Conquer Classic | Command & Conquer

Bitte aktualisieren!


----------



## yello7676 (21. März 2010)

Counter Strike 1.6 

Quelle: Counter-Strike - Download - CHIP Online

viel spaß damit


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

müssen wir nicht....XD
aber es hält dich keiner auf, das zu tun


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, wo bekomme ich einen gratis US-Proxy her?
Der im Startpost verlinkte geht nicht...(Brauche obwohl 0.00$ einen Paypal-Acc.!)
Ich würde gerne mal Far Cry spielen...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (24. April 2011)

Ich glaub er hat BF Heroes und BF Play4Free vergessen.
(Bitte korigiren !?^^)
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Hagrid (24. April 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hi, wo bekomme ich einen gratis US-Proxy her?
> Der im Startpost verlinkte geht nicht...(Brauche obwohl 0.00$ einen Paypal-Acc.!)
> Ich würde gerne mal Far Cry spielen...
> 
> ...


 
Würde da nicht Free Hide IP reichen, bringt einem doch 'ne amerikanische IP... ?


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2011)

Das ist eh abgelaufen, und zwar international.


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

er kann auch getus.in oder TOR benutzen oder Wlan Shield ^^
Es gibt noch Free: 
Alien Arena 2011
Wolf Team
S4 League
FlightGear und
Crossfire ^^


----------



## yello7676 (27. Juni 2011)

gibt wieder coole neue games 

Team Fortress 2 & ARMA 2 Free


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Wo gibt es denn Arma 2 umsonst?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn Arma 2 umsonst?


 Arma 2 free - Arma 2 Official Website
Ist aber nicht das ganze Arma, nur Multiplayer und Training mit schlechteren Texturen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Danke,
dann habe ich doch kein Interesse daran.


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (11. Juli 2011)

Nett sind auch die Sachen die auf der Spring Engine http://springrts.com 
basieren. Spring1944 ist zum Beispiel sehr gut, auch wenn die Bots verbesserungswürdig sind. Aber der Fokus liegt ja eh auf Online-Paartien.


----------



## >ExX< (28. August 2011)

wurde schon Battlefield play for free genannt?


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Ja, glaube schon.


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe League of Legends noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## altazoggy (21. April 2012)

die "Spider Two Suits" macht Spaß, die anderen sind doof:

123 Free Solitaire 2011 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juli 2012)

*Thread rauskram*
Ich weiß, das hier grenzt fast an Leichenschändung, aber ein kostenloses Spiel ist Horror-Kost vom feinsten: Slender!
Slender - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2012)

Hat jemand Lust, einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, den Inhalt aus dem Startbeitrag zu übernehmen und ihn regelmäßig zu aktualisieren? (d00mfreak ist damit einverstanden.)


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. August 2012)

Ich hätte noch 2 Fangames im Angebot:

Super Mario Bros Crossover: Super Mario Bros 1, jedoch Spielbar mit anderen NES Characteren: Megaman, Link, Lance (aus Probotector), Samus Aran und noch ein paar weitere sind spielbar. Achtung: Nur Mario und Luigi können Gegner durch draufspringen erledigen, alle anderen müssen zu ihren Waffen greifen. Bildete die Basis für das Kickstarter Projekt Super Retro Squad.
Abobos Big Adventure: Bo Abobos (aus Double Dragon) Sohn, Aboboy, wurde entführt. Abobo muss sich nun quer durch die gesamte NES-Spielgeschichte kämpfen um ihn zu retten. Enthält massig Secrets und Achievements sowie unzählige Augenzwinker und WTF Momente (schon mal Abobo im Megaman Kostüm gesehen?!? )



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, den Inhalt aus dem Startbeitrag zu übernehmen und ihn regelmäßig zu aktualisieren? (d00mfreak ist damit einverstanden.)



Kommt darauf an was in diesem spezellen Fall unter regelmäßig zu verstehen ist; (echte) Gratisspiele kommen auch nicht gerade jeden Tag raus. Ich könnte den Thread übernehmen, allerdings hätte mein Kickstarter Sammelthread Vorrang


----------



## zocker1ne (5. Dezember 2012)

Starwars TOR  ab sofort kostenlos SWTOR: Free-to-Play-Termin bekannt - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## GOD-ZillA (3. April 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, den Inhalt aus dem Startbeitrag zu übernehmen und ihn regelmäßig zu aktualisieren? (d00mfreak ist damit einverstanden.)


 
Die schiere Anzahl an F2P Games heutzutage, als auch deren unterschieldlichen Abo-/Shop-Modis macht das zu einem absoluten Mammutprojekt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. April 2013)

GOD-ZillA schrieb:


> Die schiere Anzahl an F2P Games heutzutage, als auch deren unterschieldlichen Abo-/Shop-Modis macht das zu einem absoluten Mammutprojekt.



Mein Kickstarterthread auch ^^ Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich demnächst mal einen Sammelthread Kostenlose Spiele reloaded starten werde. Hab jedenfalls schon mal an der Vorlage gearbeitet, ist allerdings noch nicht ganz druckreif


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. April 2013)

So, der [Sammelthread] Kostenlose Spiele Reloaded ist online!


----------

